#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 6 Engineering Colleges in Jammu and Kashmir:
*National Institute of Technology  SrinagarMahant Bachittar Singh College of Engineering and Technology, JammuModel Institute of Engineering and Technology, JammuSSM College of Engineering, BaramullaBaba Ghulam Shah Badshah University - Faculty of Engineering, RajouriIqbal Institute of Technology and Management, Srinagar*Details of Top 6 Engineering Colleges in Jammu and Kashmir:*

*1.) National Institute of Technology  Srinagar
**
Year of Establishment: * 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMetallurgical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*(A) Non Refundable (one Time only )*


1.
Cost of Form
Rs. 100.00

2.
Admission fee
Rs. 500.00

3.
Mess reserved fund
Rs. 400.00

4.
Crest & Tie
Rs. 250.00

5.
Cost of Syllabus
Rs. 100.00

6.
Cost of Prospectus
Rs. 050.00

7.
Cost of Identity card
Rs. 050.00

8.
Cost of Exam card
Rs. 030.00

9.
Sports/Registration & Eligibility fee
Rs. 360.00

10.
Cost of Exam Forms
Rs. 020.00

11.
Total
*Rs. 1860.00*



*
(B) Refundable (One Time only )*

1.
Instt Caution Money
Rs. 500.00

2.
Mess Caution Money
Rs. 500.00

3.
Hostel Caution Money
Rs. 300.00

4.
Library Caution Money
Rs. 500.00

5.
Total
*Rs. 1800.00*




*(c) Semester Fee (Non refundable)*

1.
Tuition Fee
Rs. 17,500.00

2.
Hostel Rent
Rs. 450-00

3.
Water & Electricity charges
Rs. 400.00

4.
Students Welfare fund
Rs. 250.00

5.
Library admission fee
Rs. 200.00

6.
Games & other fee
Rs. 200.00

7.
Recreational facilities
Rs. 200.00

8.
Development Charges
Rs. 400.00

9.
Red Cross fund
Rs. 030.00

10.
Mess Establishment fund
Rs. 200.00

11.
Laboratory Charges
Rs. 200.00

12.
Examination fee (per semester )
Rs. 1000.00

13.
Total
*Rs. 21,030.00*




.
*Total amount of (A+B+C)*
*Rs. 24,690.00*




*D) Mess fee per semester = Rs 9500/- 
Total amount A+B+C+D= Rs. 34190/-*

*Placement:*
*S NO.*
*Company*
*Civil*
*Mech*
*Electrical*
*ECE*
*Chem*
*Mett*
*CSE*
*IT*
*Total*

*01*
Aricent Group



01


04
03
08

*02*
Samsung



04


04

08

*03*
Capjemini India


01
06

01
08
05
21

*04*
Tata Motors

07


01
01


09

*05*
IOCL
02

03





05

*06*
Infosys


03
25
01
01
07
06
43

*07*
HCL


03
07


07
05
22

*08*
TCS Limited
05
04
09
05


07
04
34

*09*
Carborundum (online)

01


01
01


03

*10*
SISO (Samsung)



02


04
03
09

*11*
L&T

03
04





07

*12*
Wipro Tech
03
09
07
02
01
01
03
06
32

*13*
SEL (Samsung)






12
13
25

*14*
Mahindra & Mahindra

02





02
04

*15*
Tata Autocom

05






05

*16*
Simplex
05







05

*17*
Coal India Ltd.

12
12
07
05

10

46

*18*
DEL



04


01

05

*19*
NTPC

02
02
01




05

*20*
ISMT

01
02


02


05

*21*
ONGC


05





05

*22*
Atkins



03




03

*23*
Bharat Electronics

01

03




04

*24*
DENSO

02






02

*25*
Affcons
10
01






11

*26*
Era
01







01

*27*
JSW




02
04


06

*28*
Flareum



01




01

*29*
Maruti & Suzuki

02






02

*30*
Power Grid
04

04





08


Total:
30
52
55
(14)71
11
11
(23)67
(18)47
344


Batch Strength
79
56
58
57
27
14
44
29
364


Total Eligible Students
76
53
58
57
26
13
40
29
352


%Placement
39%
98%
95%
100%
42%
85%
100%
100%
82%




*Address:* Nigeen Hazratbal  Rainawari, Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir.





  Similar Threads: IIT Jammu B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus Computer Engineer From Jammu University Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Mahant Bachittar Singh College of Engineering and Technology, Jammu
*
*Year of Establishment:* 1993.

*Affiliation:* University of Jammu.

*Courses:*
Information TechnologyComputer EngineeringElectronics & CommunicationInstrumentation & ControlElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
l am extremely pleased to introduce Mahant Bachittar Singh College of Engineering and Technology (A Minority Institute) through the Training and Placement Cell of this Institute. I am confident about the exceptional caliber and academic acumen of students. This institute will certainly prove to be suitable to your esteemed organisation.
I take pride in cordially inviting you to participate in our endeavor and look forward to welcome you to the placement program.

*Address:* Babliana, Jeewan Nagar Road, Miran Sahib, Jammu-181101.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Model Institute of Engineering and Technology, Jammu*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* University of Jammu.

*Courses:*
Information Technology EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
 Some of the top organizations where MIET students have been placed are Hewlett-Packard, EMC, InfoSys, TCS, Dell labs, KPIT Cummins, Mahindra Satyam, Mphasis,IBM,NHPC, Punj Lloyd, HSBC, V-Customer ,Airtel and many others besides the J&K Government, the Indian Navy and the Army.

*Address:* Model Institute of Engineering & Technology, Kot Balwal, Jammu.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) SSM College of Engineering, Baramulla
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1988.

*Affiliation:* Kashmir University.

*Courses:*
CIVIL ENGINEERINGELECTRONICS ENGINEERINGMECHANICAL ENGINEERINGCOMPUTER SCIENCE & ENGINEERING*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
From the very inception the students of 5th sem both diploma and degree streams have been benefited to find good job through campus selection on regular basis from the very inception multinational companies like Prulator India, Satyam Computers, IRCON International ,Airtel, BSNL Wipro and HCL are visiting the campus to select student through interviews at 7th semester.

A good number of students from civil mechanical electronics and communication and computer science have been selected through the placement wing if the college good feedback has been received about the students selected for various jobs form companies.

*Address:* Parihaspora, Pattan, Baramulla , Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir, India - 193121.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Baba Ghulam Shah Badshah University - Faculty of Engineering, Rajouri
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*Courses:*
Electronics and CommunicationComputer Sciences & EngineeringInformation TechnologyTelecommunication EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical & Renewable Energy Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
1
Ummar Mintoo
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

2
Shakeeb Dar
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

3
Anjum Shakir
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

4
OvisTajdar Dar
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

5
Mudasser Mir
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

6
Dildar Ahmed
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

7
Jamwal Rohit
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

8
Karan Goel
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

9
Mohd. Kabir
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

10
Avinash Deep
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

11
Tahir Syed
Phoenix Maritime Pvt Ltd

12
Muazzam Mohammad Syed
L&T Infotech

13
Yusera Farooq Khan
Indian Army

14
Tahir Iqbal
Indian Army

15
Ujjwal Chopra
Indian Army

16
Furqan Khan
NTG

17
Saiyan Kessar
NTG

18
Poojia Gupta
NTG

19
Ashok Rotra
AFCON

20
Arun Bharti
WIPRO

21
Sahil
WIPRO

22
Waseem
WIPRO



Department of Computer Sciences
1
Azim Hafeez Mir
Zonix Soft

2
Abdul Manan
Zonix Soft

3
Raiees Ahmed Wani
Zonix Soft

4
Irshad Ahmad Rather
Zonix Soft

5
Qulba E Murtaza
Zonix Soft

6
ManhinderKour
Zonix Soft

7
Shani Zehra
Zonix Soft

8
Safoora QadirLala
Zonix Soft

9
Nazir Ahmad Bhat
CS Soft Solutions

10
Ovais Bhat
CS Soft Solutions

11
Aamar Mehmood
CS Soft Solutions

12
Sugandh Sharma
DB Tech

13
Sanjeev Kumar
NIC



*Address:* Baba Ghulam Shah Badshah University, Rajouri (J&K)  185131.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Iqbal Institute of Technology and Management, Srinagar
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* University of Jammu.

*Courses:*
NA

*Fee Structure:*
NA

*Placement:*
NA

*Address:*Laloo, Sheshgari Bagh, Hyderpora, Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir - 190013.

----------

